# AFI Directing 2013



## geekay (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey all...

Since the application deadline has passed, maybe its time to start the annual thread.  For those who pplied this year for the Directing program, here's a thread to meet the other applicants and check in to see how everyone is doing.

Personally I'd love to see who else applied...
I'm living in LA, working on my own stuff in both live action and animation, graduated from Calarts, and was accepted to Calarts Film Directing Program last year, but decided to wait on a decision until I had the chance to apply to AFI...let the waiting game begin?


----------



## TheRealSV (Dec 16, 2012)

There's already a thread I started AFI 2013/2014.  We've been chatting about the application process and stuff.  Stop over there and join in the convo.


----------



## wannabe13 (Jan 9, 2013)

Does anyone know when AFI interviews go out? Anybody here a Directing applicant?


----------

